# Schaltschrank: Hauptanschluss auf Einspeiseklemmen oder direkt auf Hauptschalter



## Invasa (16 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

im Zuge der Auslieferung einiger UL-konformer Hauptschalter, bei denen das Hauptanschlusskabel direkt auf den Hauptschalter angeschlossen werden musste, stelle ich mir die Frage ob im CE-Raum dies auch so zulässig ist. 

Bisher habe ich klassisch Einspeiseklemmen (Reihenklemmen 3L + N + PE) für den Hauptanschluss eingesetzt, welche auf den Hauptschalter verdrahtet und weiter auf Verteilerreihenklemmen verdrahtet sind. Ich habe mir eigentlich nie Gedanken darüber gemacht, aber wäre es auch zulässig einen Hauptschalter mit zus. Klemmblöcke für N + PE einzusetzen (z.B. P3-63/EA/SVB-SW von EATON) und diesen direkt mit der Hauptanschlussleitung anzufahren? Es würde ein paar € und zudem einiges an Platz ersparen.

Gruß
Invasa


----------



## -J-E- (16 Juni 2016)

Soweit mir bekannt sind bei uns nur die klassischen Einspeiseklemmen zulässig.


----------



## M-Ott (16 Juni 2016)

-J-E- schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt sind bei uns nur die klassischen Einspeiseklemmen zulässig.


Kannst Du das mit einem Normenverweis untermauern? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine Vorschrift, die die Verwendung von Einspeiseklemmen vorschreibt.


----------



## -J-E- (16 Juni 2016)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mit einem Normenverweis untermauern? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine Vorschrift, die die Verwendung von Einspeiseklemmen vorschreibt.



Es gibt keine Allgemeingültige Vorschrift zur Verwendung von Reihenklemmen.
Diese ergibt sich aus der allgemein Interpretation der Norm IEC 364-5-537, Abschn. 537.2.

Ich glaube aber, dass deine Beschreibung 





> wäre es auch zulässig einen Hauptschalter mit zus. Klemmblöcke für N + PE einzusetzen (z.B. P3-63/EA/SVB-SW von EATON) und diesen direkt mit der Hauptanschlussleitung anzufahren


 auch der Norm entsprechen könnte. Ich bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## kapo666 (10 Juli 2016)

Hello Invasa

zu deiner Frage


> wäre es auch zulässig einen Hauptschalter mit zus. Klemmblöcke für N + PE einzusetzen (z.B. P3-63/EA/SVB-SW von EATON) und diesen direkt mit der Hauptanschlussleitung anzufahren



es ist leider nicht zulässig. Der Schutzleiter darf auf keiner Stelle geschalten werden.
gleiches gilt auch für den PEN-Leiter.

Der N-Leiter darf geschaltet werden. Jedoch muss er mit den Außenleitern gleichzeitig geschaltet werden. Es nicht zulässig einen Hilfskontaktblock für den N-Leiter zu verwenden. Am besten gleich einen 4-poligen Trennschalter verwenden.

LG
Marco


----------



## hucki (10 Juli 2016)

kapo666 schrieb:


> es ist leider nicht zulässig. Der Schutzleiter darf auf keiner Stelle geschalten werden.
> gleiches gilt auch für den PEN-Leiter.



Von einer Schaltung des PE war doch gar keine Rede?!

Vielmehr sprach der TE z.B. von den Aufsätzen vieler Nockenschalter, die neben der Verriegelungsfunktion auch Klemmen zum Durchverbinden von N und PE enthalten:






BTW:
Viele Temperiergeräte, dessen Hersteller wir in Ostdeutschland vertreten, werden auch ohne Reihenklemmen direkt auf den Hauptschalter eingespeist.


----------



## Matze001 (10 Juli 2016)

Die Fa. DMG speist ihre Werkzeugmaschinen auch direkt am Hauptschalter ein.
Teilweise gibt es direkt daneben eine N und PE Klemme, bei kleineren Maschinen wie im Post vor mir am Hauptschalter direkt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------

